# Setting Peep Height



## Kevin H (Dec 23, 2007)

I've got a question for you guys. Currently I have my peep set at normal anchor point. You know, close your eyes, draw your bow, anchor, open eyes and set peep accordingly. I know field archers set theirs for longer distances and change anchor points for shorter yardages. My question is, would this work consistantly for 3D as far as holding steady? I shoot in a 45yd. class with most targets being 35-40. My DL is good for shorter shots, but the longer shots give me a little trouble (40-45) when I've got to hold my bow higher than normal. I should also mention that I suffered a broken collarbone as a little kid (thanks bro), and I wonder if this could have a slight effect on my DL, especially when I have to hold my bow higher. My DL is 28 currently set at 27 7/8 actual (counting loop). Also, would this effect BT as far as making my release go off faster or slower. Any info would be much appreciated guys.


----------

